# My Cyps



## Wendy (May 27, 2022)

Here are a couple of my Cyps that have just opened. There’s one more clump to go. Nothing fancy but they’re cheery little flowers make me happy. I got these a few years ago from John M. The single growth plant nearly died on me after being dug out by a squirrel two years ago. I managed to replant it in time but it struggled last year and didn’t produce a flower. This year it’s still only single growth but it looks chunky and healthy and actually bloomed. Hopefully next year it starts to multiply again.


----------



## GuRu (May 27, 2022)

Wendy said:


> ......Nothing fancy but they’re cheery little flowers make me happy........



Wendy, fancy isn't importatnt.....important is that these flower make you happy! If I was you I also would be happy with these flowers in my garden.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2022)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------

